
Dell XPS 15 2-in-1 review: Meet the child of Intel and AMD’s unholy union - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/05/dell-xps-15-2-in-1-review-kaby-lake-g-makes-dells-good-laptop-a-bit-better/
======
harperlee
Very timely because I was just considering swapping my 12" MacBook with the
13" XPS 2-in-1. Does anybody know if the 13" version will also be updated
later this year?

